# mcculloch power mac 310?



## ignantmike (Apr 23, 2015)

lots of questions....I know, you guys have been great.....I have this saw and looking at the parts list I see the fuel line is molded....web search shows one site is out of stock for the part.....is there a bigger o.d fuel line I could use?....if so, what size would it be?......thank's again for your help


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You might just try using a grommet, like the ones used on some weed trimmer and then using smaller diameter fuel line. Larger line will be very stiff and may not fall to the bottom of the fuel tank.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 23, 2015)

thanks i'll look into it......


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

ignantmike said:


> lots of questions....I know, you guys have been great.....I have this saw and looking at the parts list I see the fuel line is molded....web search shows one site is out of stock for the part.....is there a bigger o.d fuel line I could use?....if so, what size would it be?......thank's again for your help


Check with Calvin at http://smallenginechainsawparts.com/ he has a lot of older stuff, maybe he can help. Have a good one. Geo

http://smallenginechainsawparts.com/


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 23, 2015)

thanks for the info.....I ended up buying a piece of fuel line from the ace hardware by me....1/4" OD 1/8" ID....and it worked:thumbsup:.....now i'm dealing with the oiler not working and the bar and chain working loose.....


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you geo for the referral but I have some bad news the mac parts got stolen from me I have no clue where they are I have already set everything on out of stock status on the store but also they took my homelite stuff but I have good news I am restocking my homelite parts again I will be going to out of state next week to get a huge load of stuff well I have to go for now .Will keep you updated on the Homelite


----------

